# Poor snapping turtle



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 17, 2018)

This fits in the debatable section I guess.

I saw a story today that was nothing short of horrific. This turtle did NOTHING wrong.

(to avoid the easy view video and go to the actual page just remove negative space)

https: //www.aol.com/ article/news/2018/03/17/turtle-that-was-fed-puppy-by-teacher-in-idaho-classroom-euthanized/23388496/


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2018)

Seen this on FB and I think someone else posted it too. I have not been able to read the story. The title sickens me enough. No puppy should be abused like this. We aren't those other countries that abuses and eats our fur family. It just sickens me. Don't know what happened to the Snapper. Don't know why anything bad did happen too him. The teacher, well now, I have lots of ideas I'd like to see happen to him!


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 17, 2018)

wellington said:


> Seen this on FB and I think someone else posted it too. I have not been able to read the story. The title sickens me enough. No puppy should be abused like this. We aren't those other countries that abuses and eats our fur family. It just sickens me. Don't know what happened to the Snapper. Don't know why anything bad did happen too him. The teacher, well now, I have lots of ideas I'd like to see happen to him!



They euthanized it...for simply doing what comes natural. The teacher should be in prison for abuse and the turtle should have been put in a better home.


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2018)

Really! They feed it a poor puppy then they kill the turtle. The whole thing is just sick! Everyone involved should be in jail!


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 18, 2018)

Here is the petition to jail this lowlife.

https://www.thepetitionsite.com/900...er-for-feeding-live-puppy-to-snapping-turtle/


----------



## wellington (Apr 16, 2022)

Signed


----------

